# Erster Trailer zu Star Wars Obi-Wan Kenobi ist da - hier anschauen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Erster Trailer zu Star Wars Obi-Wan Kenobi ist da - hier anschauen!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## mannefix (10. März 2022)

Ganz gut. Bis auf die dunkle Szene wo er sich hinter den Kisten versteckt. Disney Abo super.


----------



## Nono15 (10. März 2022)

da bin ich echt total gespannt drauf, freu mich schon


----------



## onlinetk (11. März 2022)

Hat so gar kein Star Wars Feeling. Seit Disney da nur noch Kommerz von macht, hat es eine tiefe, vorallem passende und glaubwürdige Story verloren... So schade um Star Wars


----------

